# The Last



## littleowl (Jul 5, 2015)

The last Spitfire ever built.
I photographed this at Duxford when I was on Security. Now part of the B.B.M.F
The Spitfire was built at the Austin works Birmingham


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## littleowl (Jul 7, 2015)

Four Merlin's are better.


----------

